# Ať se propadnu, jestli kecám.



## Encolpius

Zdravíčko! Napadají vám ještě nějaká synonyma k výrazu "ať se propadnu", třeba i vulgární? 
Co byste řekli, když chcete zdůraznit, že říkáte pravdu, že nelžete? 
Děkuji.


----------



## Hrdlodus

Napadá mne druhé rozšířené: "Ať do mne hrom uhodí."
Jinak je to spíš o improvizaci, co koho napadne: "Ať mi jazyk upadne / všechna tráva shoří / nohy sežerou myši až do pasu / do zadku strčí roh nosorožec / už nikdy nenalejou pivo."


----------



## vianie

Podobné je "dát za něco ruku do ohně".


----------



## Hrdlodus

Ale měl byste si dát pozor na použití "Myslím to upřímně." 
Samotná věta je správně, ale v Čechách tato věta visela na politických bilboardech a minimálně předseda strany to upřímně nemyslel.
Ne že by Vám kvůli tomu pak lidé nevěřili, ale pokud se pousmějí, bude to kvůli tomu.


----------



## bibax

Když slyším "ať se propadnu", tak mi vždy vytane legrační *"ajcem trajcem"*. Je to (údajně) zkomolené "ať jsem zatracen" (strach, aby vyslovená kletba nepřivolala skutečnou záhubu duše, srov. zatrolený, zatrachtilý místo zatracený) [V. Machek].


----------



## marsi.ku

Napadá mě ještě "na mou duši" nebo "čestný" (ve smyslu čestný pionýrský).


----------



## Encolpius

Děkuji všem za zajímavé nápady, bohužel improvizovat ještě v češtině neumím...to tu ještě musím žít aspoň dalších dvacet let...


----------



## AllTaken

"Na mou duši, na psí uši, na kočičí svědomí !"* *


----------



## jakubisek

Běžné výrazy (neutrální): Čestné slovo. Přísahám. Fakt!

Barvitější výrazy: Ať mi jazyk zdřevění. Přísahám na smrt své matky. (To druhé jsem slýchal naposled na základce v osmdesátých letech)  

Výraz "čestný pionýrský" je lehce ironický, nebral bych ho jako skutečné zapřisahání, že mám mluvčímu věřit.


----------



## ilocas2

jakubisek said:


> Přísahám na smrt své matky. (To druhé jsem slýchal naposled na základce v osmdesátých letech)



Já tohleto slýchám pořád, od základky v devadesátých letech až do dneška.


----------



## toygekko

Encolpius said:


> Zdravíčko! Napadají vá*s* ještě nějaká synonyma k výrazu "ať se propadnu", třeba i vulgární?
> Co byste řekli, když chcete zdůraznit, že říkáte pravdu, že nelžete?
> Děkuji.



"Ať se propadnu do Západního Německa, Velebnosti!" _(Kelišová ve Slunce, seno)_


----------

